# 1282 cub



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

I need some help? I have a 1282 cub and have been having issues with it staying running. It's running out of gas after 45 minutes of running. I just put a new fuel pump on it and I changed the needle valve and seat in the carb. I will start back up after it has sat awhile but wont stay running long. i thought maybe there is something in the fuel tank that was getting in the petcock, but I dont think that is it. Someone told me it could be the coil breaking down after it gets hot, but I have checked it and it fires. So I'm lost now. Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks, Mark


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

Mark I've got a vehicle that's been in storage for a year. Last summer I installed new 1/4" neoprene hose from the tank to the pump and from the pump to the carb with a filter just under the tank. I went out a couple of weeks ago and took the hose off the filter and drained the old gas out of the tank. I noticed a lot of hardening, cracking and separation and some swelling in the hose even though it's only a year old and has almost no run time. I've worked with the exact same type of hose for decades and I've never noticed such deterioration before. My only guess is that it's possibly the ethanol or just a bad batch of hose. You could replace the hose and the filter and while you're at it you could do the coffee can test and let a whole can full run while you watch.


----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

other simple thing to chk is for obstruction in fuel tank cap breather... sometime, insects like to hole up/lay eggs in such spots, causing a running engine to develop a fuel tank vacuum and shut down after a while...


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

I did add a filter the other day and it ran fine for 45 minutes. Then it died and I let it sit for 20 minutes and it started but I didn't run it for more than a couple of minutes. It will end up being something simple that I am over looking. I will check the fuel coming out of the tank the next time I am messing with it. Thanks for the input and advice!


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

This will probably end up being something so simple we're all embarrassed. rcbe mentioned the gas cap vent. The symptoms you describe could very well be that.


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

I checked the gas cap and its clean. I used it last week and it ran about 45 minutes and quit again. Let it sit for about 30 minutes and was able to finish cutting the grass. I did notice the spark on the points was blue and was arching alot so I am going to get new points one day soon


----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

markiemark said:


> I checked the gas cap and its clean. I used it last week and it ran about 45 minutes and quit again. Let it sit for about 30 minutes and was able to finish cutting the grass. I did notice the spark on the points was blue and was arching alot so I am going to get new points one day soon


Where at on the engine did you observe the arcing? As to gas cap , best to take a small dia stiff brass wire to probe thru the small breather hole to clear any obstruction.. a simple visual inspection may not get it.


----------

